# Europe reviews, January 2009



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Macdonald Vilacana Resort, Spain


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Mondi-Holiday Bellevue, Austria

Review by Nancy Gibson


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Borgo di Vagli, Italy

Review by Jeff & Mindy Katz


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Borgo di Vagli, Italy
> 
> Review by Jeff & Mindy Katz



Hi Keith,

Looks like the review is for Le Barchesse Di Villa Corner rather than Borgo di Vagli     ...


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Looks like the review is for Le Barchesse Di Villa Corner rather than Borgo di Vagli     ...



Thanks Laurie,

No idea how that happened, but it's sorted now.  It's good that somebody round here is observant.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 31, 2009)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Bellevue, Austria

Review by Frank Vestal


----------

